# Trade 1 for 1



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Traded of my Remington m81 Krieger Conversion yesterday. Got me another Colt 1911 series 70, even. I was off my game and didn’t get any boot. The guy wore me down. Been dragging stuff in to trade for 3 months. Just in time to test the 3 new magazines I just bought. I went out on deck and killed enough ice sickles for a pot of coffee. Colt has little optical sight on it. Don’t like bling on my pistols. Will see if I can locate a set of stock sights today. I’ve got all kinds of sights for 1911s, except stockers. Might have to order me up a duel shoulder holster rig, like in movie Last Man Standing. If you are a Glock shooter don’t watch this movie, it will give you nightmares.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Thought you were looking for a Commander ?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Thought you were looking for a Commander ?


I am looking for a Commander, you got one for sale? Got other series 70 or older if deal good enough might take them too. Got P&R era S&Ws might take them too. If price is right will take most anything, even plastic.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just 1 Commander and it's here to stay. Just thought you were in search of for a personal..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Just 1 Commander and it's here to stay. Just thought you were in search of for a personal..


I am looking for Commander for personal use.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

My god man!! That thing looks heavy


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> My god man!! That thing looks heavy


True, but it wasn't made for ladies to carry😋


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Back to drawing board. I’m now out of 1911s again. Guy made me an offer I couldn’t refuse. At least will give me something to do, kick out another one. Another guy wanted to trade a Delta 10mm Colt. Let that one pass.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dang that was fast!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Always wheeling and dealing!!! Good for you


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Does he have an asking price on the Delta?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> Dang that was fast!


 The guys ice auger must be broken and he needed something to break thru the ice with


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Pooch said:


> Does he have an asking price on the Delta?


My dealing price on 1911 s 70 was $1300 and he was fishing to swap even. The 10mm was series 80 fairly new, mint. I pay little attention to newer stuff. Had trade offer on S&W 586 Silo model yesterday. Colt Commander 9mm NIB, series 80. Turned down, worth about $800-$900. Like anything else you got to know when to hold them and when to fold. Commander is only gun I want for personal use. I’m suppose to be selling out.


----------

